
Show HN: A simple, free cloud script hosting service - carlosyasu91
https://waterdeep.io/
======
carlosyasu91
Hi Hacker News, I've sometimes had the need for a place to host my bash
aliases, React components templates and other scripts that I want to have
quick access to so I decided to create a free service for this, Waterdeep. I
will appreciate all the feedback you guys might have for me in regards of the
website itself or what's lacking.

~~~
vira28
Good work. BTW, why can't you save it in Github or even Google drive? Am i
missing anything!?

~~~
carlosyasu91
Good question!

The idea is to just have a very quick 1 click way to find scripts that you
have, Google Drive is more of a general purpose storage, this is specifically
for scripts and optimized for that.

To list a situation where Waterdeep could be easier to use:

When you have a temporary file you might need but is messing up your git flow,
you can just store it at Waterdeep and access it later or delete it. If you
want to do the same with Google Drive, you'd have to create that file inside a
folder which can be hard to find.

For the case of GitHub, you can easily have your own scripts there and it
would work fine, Waterdeep is more so focused on extremely fast access to your
scripts without having to create a repository and commit/push the files to it,
which I understand it pretty straight forward to do for most developers yet
that friction might be the reason why most of them don't have a dotfiles
repository on their GitHub account.

~~~
tazard
This sounds really great. I'm on my phone so I haven't signed up, but I plan
to when I get to my desktop.

Are these files public, or private? A great thing about GitHub gist's is that
being public I can just wget them whenever I need them.

Is there a command line tool for uploading? (or an api for others to build
one?)

~~~
carlosyasu91
Now you can wget the raw files! They are now public at for example:
[https://raw.waterdeep.io/tazard/myfile.py](https://raw.waterdeep.io/tazard/myfile.py),
feel free to check it out!

------
di0x74
Personally i wouldn't sign up to a site without knowing what I'll get from
doing that. A bit more details what you are offering wont hurt

~~~
carlosyasu91
It's a very simple product to just upload text files and have very quick
access to them, what you'll get is just that. Imagine Github's gist but easier
to use and optimized for quick access to text files.

If you often have temporary scripts that you want to save somewhere, this
might be a place where you can store them.

If you have aliases in a dotfile that you might want to have quick access to
when on a new computer, this could be helpful too.

~~~
thedeagler
I think di0x74 is saying you should include these value props somewhere a new
user might see it to encourage them to create an account and try your service
:)

------
khalidx
Why the name waterdeep? Curious

~~~
carlosyasu91
I just thought it's cool sounding, there's no real reason behind it.

